# East coast beach recommendations?



## goofygirl17 (Apr 25, 2010)

I have an ongoing RCI search for a unit anywhere on the East Coast from NJ to VA.  Any suggestions for what to accept and what to reject?  I know we don't want to be in Atlantic City because it will be me, my mother (72) and my two DDs (10 and 7).  We have stayed in Va Beach and Avalon NJ in the past.

Thanks!!


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 25, 2010)

If you join TUG, you will have access to our extensive resort reviews.


----------



## Iwant2gonow (Apr 30, 2010)

What kind of things do you and your family like to do?  That info could be helpful to anyone who has an idea of what area might interest you.


----------



## goofygirl17 (Apr 30, 2010)

We love the beach!  The girls are pretty good swimmers although I have DD7 wear a lifejacket in the waves.  That's pretty much all we need.  We'd like to be on the beach and have a nice, clean place to stay.

Thanks!

As for joining TUG to read the reviews-  I thought this thread was to discuss resorts and resort areas on the East coast so I thought it was okay to ask for recommendations.


----------



## stevedmatt (Apr 30, 2010)

I am partial to places with a good boardwalk. Ocean City NJ, Wildwood NJ, and Ocean City Maryland would be my 3 top choices. Depending on what type of atmosphere you are looking for would push one over another. 

If you want to stay at a resort, then OC MD is the top choice. The other 2 have more personal home / condo rentals. 

OC MD has a great boardwalk and clean beaches, but the sand itself takes some getting used to. It's more like tiny pebbles. 

Wildwood NJ also has a great boardwalk. If the kids like rides, or waterparks, this would be my top choice. The beaches not quite as clean, but definitely acceptable.

OC NJ has a decent boardwalk, but I prefer the opposite end of the island where it is a little quieter. To me, that is the charm of this island. More than likely, staying here would require renting a private residence. The beaches are great and clean.


----------



## brother coony (Apr 30, 2010)

I would add Gurneys Inn Resort and spa (RCI Resort) in Montauk LI NY to your list, this is one of the best beach on the east cost, you can walk for miles on white open sandy beachthere indoor Sea water pool is Fab.
 ist next door to the Hamptons, there is aton of things to do for all ages


----------



## goofygirl17 (May 3, 2010)

Thanks for the replies.  I haven't gotten anything yet with my ongoing search.  I know it's late to be searching for this summer so we'll see.  I hadn't thought to add Long Island to my search area!

Thanks again!


----------



## sfwilshire (May 4, 2010)

goofygirl17 said:


> As for joining TUG to read the reviews-  I thought this thread was to discuss resorts and resort areas on the East coast so I thought it was okay to ask for recommendations.



It certainly is fine to ask here, but you take a chance at just the right member seeing your post. If you check the reviews, you see the accumulated knowledge of everybody who has been here before.

I never book an exchange without checking the reviews. Some of them are incredibly thorough. Much more in-depth than you're likely to get in a casual post. There are other review sites around, but TUG seems to come closest to giving me information I can rely on. The tiny membership fee is well worth it to me.

Sheila


----------



## Judy (May 4, 2010)

goofygirl17 said:


> I haven't gotten anything yet with my ongoing search.  I know it's late to be searching for this summer


 Yes it is.  Very!  Add EVERY area and/or resort you're interested in to your search.  Then grab whatever comes up that's big enough for your group. Keep in mind that the "best" resorts often have the worst locations.  So don't automatically eliminate a resort just because it isn't highly rated.


----------



## vacationhopeful (May 5, 2010)

I go to the beaches of South Florida - Ft Lauderdale.  Yes, it is hot but the water is beautiful and cool.  There are many other things to do - snorkeling on coral reef just off-shore, Everglades tours, drift boat fishing, discount mall shopping, and some great dining.

Resorts close to the beach (beach block) are very busy with Northern families. And my nephews love the differences from their beach front condo in Ocean City, MD ... they beg for the invite to Ft Lauderdale year round and seldom notice when the OC condo gets rented out during their "week" to pay for a repaint etc (they have no pool, game room, snorkeling, Key West, monkees, IMAX theater, water taxi, gators, airboats, etc at the OC condo).


----------



## gnipgnop (May 12, 2010)

WE love Myrtle Beach and own there.  RCI has many Myrtle Beach resorts in their list.  Maybe you could snag one of them.  Actually, I think I saw one on their extra vacations list.  We stay at the Sheraton Broadway Plantation Resort but there are many others.  What dates are you looking for?


----------



## carl2591 (May 13, 2010)

any thing north of NC OBX beaches the water will be cooler.. Was in VA Beach VA several yrs ago late july and the water was still to cold for me.. 

If you look at a map the gulf stream comes up from florida hugging the coast more on less 30-60 miles off and hits the Outer Banks (OBX) and head to Europe taking all that warm water with it.. 

Not much in NC, SC has more and then into florida for the most resorts ocean front.. 


To get something east coast beach you need a TIGER trader at best or own somewhere in the area.  From wk 23-33 it prime time on the coast..

good luck


----------



## Kelsie (May 13, 2010)

Two places here in Eastern NC.  A Place At The Beach and Peppertree both at Atlantic Beach, NC.  Clean and family friendly, you are able to walk to the beach.


----------



## goofygirl17 (May 16, 2010)

Thanks everyone.  We're from CT so even the water in NJ feels warm to us    We'll be driving so I'd rather not go all the way to NC.  The last two summers we stayed at Ocean Sands in Va Beach using my mom's trade week.  Both of those trades were done in the spring so pretty last minute.  

Years ago we stayed at Peppertree in NC and it was really nice.  I know they got hit by a hurricane the next year so I don't know what it looks like now.

I haven't had any exchanges offered yet but we'll see.  Last year we didn't get anything offered until late May when a bunch of Atlantic City places came up.  I really don't want to take the kids there.

Thanks again!

Also- we can go anytime from the third week of June to the third week of August.


----------



## pedro47 (May 16, 2010)

We enjoyed the beaches and boardwalks of Myrtle Beach, SC and Virginia Beach, VA both beaches & boardwalks are long & very clean.

Both area also, have many attractions and some fine family restaurants.

I would check for RCI Getaways Speciasl this late in the season.


----------



## Laurie (May 16, 2010)

If you've never been: 
A stay at VA Beach could be combined with a couple of days at Williamsburg, 
and if nothing comes up for on-the-beach accommodations, you could probably get something at Williamsburg and do some day trips to the beach. 

(I really enjoyed Williamsburg, more than I expected to. We stayed in VA Beach and day-tripped to Williamsburg, but I ended up wishing we'd done the reverse.)


----------



## DeniseM (May 16, 2010)

goofygirl17 said:


> As for joining TUG to read the reviews-  I thought this thread was to discuss resorts and resort areas on the East coast so I thought it was okay to ask for recommendations.



It's absolutely fine!  I just wanted to be sure you knew about our review section.


----------



## goofygirl17 (May 18, 2010)

DeniseM said:


> It's absolutely fine!  I just wanted to be sure you knew about our review section.



Thanks Denise


----------



## Judy (May 29, 2010)

goofygirl17 said:


> Also- we can go anytime from the third week of June to the third week of August.


Good.  The third week in August has less demand than other summer weeks. So if you don't get something earlier, you might get that.


----------



## goofygirl17 (Jun 4, 2010)

We've gotten two offers for Virginia Beach.  The first one was for Ocean Keys and I turned it down.  The second one was for Ocean Sands.  We've stayed there twice.  The first time was not a good experience.  They were renovating and jack hammering the facade off the front of the building starting around 7 am each day and going until dinner time.  Last year was nicer.  We got a renovated room.  I didn't respond in time so that offer expired.  I don't mind though because my girls would rather try something new.

Thanks everyone!  We'll see if anything else comes up otherwise we'll just stick closer to home this summer.


----------

